# Waiting to miscarry



## zoelwilliams (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I found out today that my hcg levels are going down. 3rd attempt at ivf so far, furthest we've managed to get, but still 3rd failure. I've stopped all drugs this afternoon and am basically left waiting to miscarry my 4 week old embryo. Torture!

I'm sure lots of you have been here. Without wanting to come across as too heartless, does anyone know how long I have to leave it before the next attempt? We just want to get on with trying again. 

Zoe x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Honey   I'm so sorry & just wanted to give you a hug. Can't really advise you as I wasn't cycling when I had my miscarriages but am sure someone will give you advice. 
xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Zoe

Firstly I'm so sorry you find yourself here xx  there's no worse feeling that you got so close and it's been taken away from you  

The amount of time to wait after a failed cycle or a mc varies by clinic. Mine asks for 2 "normal" bleeds before you try again.  You may find that you want a couple of months for things to settle down.  Your clinic should be able to advise you

Angelica
xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Zoe I'm so sorry huni. Miscarriage is so hard but particularly after having ivf. My clinic asked for at least 2 normal bleeds after tx but each clinic is different. Take some time out and be kind to yourself. If you need anything even just to rant just pm me x


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Zoe that's heartbreaking. Sending   .
Unsure about the length of time you will have to wait but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you. Stay strong xxx


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

So sorry you find yourself in this situation, I could not read and run as I was in the same situation last August. I think they do recommend 2 bleeds but what I will say from personal experience is to not rush. I rushed in and tried again in October, I now regret that decision and wish I had waited but like you I wanted to try again. I've now had a big break and my 4th ivf will hopefully be in June. Good luck with everything x


----------



## oscar13 (Dec 25, 2014)

So sorry to read this and sending love! My clinic said I needed 2 further bleeds after the miscarriage bleed. So very sorry you have to experience this xxxx


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Zoe, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how heartbreaking it is. I just wanted to echo what the others said, my clinic also said to wait 2 normal bleeds, but you need to remember there is a miscarriage bleed first. I am not sure if you are waiting for a natural miscarriage or are going for help with that.. If you are waiting for natural then that itself can take some weeks. I had MMC found at 8 weeks, my embryo was less than 6 weeks in size at that point and I hadn't miscarried naturally by 11 weeks, so I had the ERPC op. Everyone is different though and it may all end quickly for you.. Physically at least. After the miscarriage it can also be a bit longer than a normal cycle before your first normal AF, so don't worry if it doesn't happen to schedule. Your cycles can be a bit disrupted by it all too.. So whilst I had 2 normal ones following, my third one after was ridiculously long.

I would say the same as the others and not to rush. I know you'll want a focus as to next steps, but physically and emotionally it takes time to heal. In theory I could have had treatment in Dec after my MMC, but because my clinic was shut over Xmas which was when my dates fell then I couldn't, and actually I was glad in the end as I felt much more ready by January than I did in December. 

Take care,
KALM x


----------

